# Skidding part 2



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

well after my first venture on a rally last week and skidded like mad, ventured out again this weekend and drove onto a relatively hard flat field. all was going well until i wanted to go up my blocks to get level and yes i got stuck, wheels were like a hot knife churning up soft butter and had to be towed off, so we left the rally, made a quick phone call and managed to get onto a site with hard standing. can anyone please advise if they have changed their front tyres to semi off road, what has been the effect, etc etc, i dont want to give my rallying days up!

the tyres on at present are

215/70 R15

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kindest regards

keith


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

How do you go onto your blocks? When I use blocks I make sure it is the driven wheels that are on the blocks


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Are you reversing onto the levellers?

I found with our new style Fiat Ducato that there were problems reversing onto levellers, especially if onto the rear tyres.

Driving forwards onto levellers is ok. Never had this problem with the old style Fiat Ducato!

I have just learnt to adapt now. Have you had the reversing judder issue fixed? I have also had that done.

Definitely need to be more selective on where one pitches now, especially on grass. We did have issues getting off a rally field in Patley Bridge and that was going forwards! I managed to reverse off ok !!! and that was before the reversing judder was fixed!

I also have mats etc for putting under the wheels.


----------



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an auto trail , we had similar problems check your tyre pressures sounds like you could have them over inflated, I have mine at 60 psi but also if your tyres are a few years old they may need changing, mine were five year old and had plenty of tread left on them but you find that doing little mileage and having them stood makes them become hardenend this is the problem I had. I have just fitted new tyres 215 x 75 avon and find now that I dont get any spinnig and its a very smooth ride, I also pull an a frame hope this helps


regards frank


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

hi

i was going forward on to the blocks with the front wheels.

but instead of going up the blocks i went deep in the field

keith


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

What make tyres are you using, the standard Michelin CP`s in my mind are useless for grip. I recently swapped over to some M and S tyres for a winter trip up to the Artic and they gripped everywhere, ice, snow, sodden grass and gravel. Ride difference undetectable, Thinking of just leaving them on now rather than put the Michelins back on.
Try dropping your tyre pressures down 10 psi on the front, I bet you have them at the recommended 85psi


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

it says on the side of them

Continental Vanco Camper


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

keep seeing M & S tyres, does it mean mud and snow?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

AutoMax, may well be right. I have found the recommended pressures far too high both for ride and grip, especially grip in the wet. I let mine down 10 then 15 lbs to see how they felt and performed on the road. Having done that I kept an eye out to make sure that wear was even, under inflated tyres wear more at the outside edge and over inflated ones wear more in the middle. I now run mine at 55 psi, Alan


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

having just got back from weekend away i am going to let the tyres cool etc then check them for pressure.

must admit looking at them they do look hard (i know what i mean and i dont do techincal)

sat and read the autotrail book while away thinking that it might give the correct pressure to use (silly me!)

keith


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

chopper said:


> it says on the side of them
> 
> Continental Vanco Camper


You've hit the nail on the head.

I have exactly the same problems as you and exactly the same type of tyres.
I have posted a couple of times that these conti vanco summers are absolutely useless and that i wouldn't have another set given.

If you look at the tread pattern they have just a couple of grooves(if thats the right word) running right around the tyre, nothing at all from side to side. Some summer tyres have much more grip than these.

I will be getting winters at some point this year.

Paul.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Tyre pressures are a minefield. 

The pressures on the Fiat notice say one thing, tyre manufacturers say another!

Maybe this attachment might help. Only it doesn't have my size tyres!


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

seen that down load thank you


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just changed to Michelin Agilis Camping M&S from the XC Camping and they do make a noticeable difference on grass. If you plan on going to Rallys & CL/CS a lot it might be worth getting some M&S tyre at least on the drive wheels.

As already said if you pressures are very high that will also reduce the traction the tyre will give, you need to contact the tyre manufacture with your axel weight and tyre size and ask for the lowest pressure they would recommend.

We also use bread crated bases cut up and park the van on these or make a small road way to get going on with them. 

If all the above fails we have snow chains as well which make a huge difference in wet fields but are a hassle to put on/take off so they are a last resort.

Our van is 5,000 kg and we managed to get on and off most rally fields and CL,s so it can be done with a bit of care and planning.


Richard...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

M & S is Marks & Spencer

M+S is Mud and Snow

http://www.etyres.co.uk/glossary-tyre-terms?term=ms


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

thanks for the link, on the tyre sizing it asks whether it is C W H or S

what do i need to enter

keith


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

chopper said:


> keep seeing M & S tyres, does it mean mud and snow?


Yep it does.

They do what they say


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

saga continues

i have been out and checked the tyre pressures and they read 68 psi all round, so is that too high at the front

some kind soul sent me a downloadable chart, which all looked very nice but i havent got a clue how to work it out

help please!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and the ginger biscuits will be on me

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

according to the handbook for the autotrail eks

front axle 1850kgs
rear axle 2000kgs
mgw 3850kgs


tyres are

215/70 R15
and have 109r stamped on them

and at present have 68psi in all four of them, do you think it would be wise to drop the front down to 60psi????

this must mean something to someone

keith

scratch the ginger biscuits now offering chocolate cream hobnobs


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chopper said:


> according to the handbook for the autotrail eks
> 
> front axle 1850kgs
> rear axle 2000kgs
> ...


All your specs are the same as my X250. The Fiat handbook and a sticker on the door pillar give 4.5 bar front, 5.5 bar rear [1 bar = 14psi approx].


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My tyres are 225/75 R16 and I have the fronts at 55psi. According to Continental who I emailed, I could have gone as low as 43psi. I copy their e-mail below:

There are five tyres within this size that have differing service
descriptions - 116/114N(110S) - 116/114R(118/116P) - 116R - 118/116R &
121/120R. However, there are two sets of pressure recommendations for your
particular loads so you need to ascertain what you have fitted to your
vehicle before adjusting the pressure.
Please find the pressures, below.


For tyres with the service description: 116/114N(110S) - 116/114R(118/116P)
& 116R

Front:
3 bar - 43psi which carries a maximum load of 1730kg

Rear:
4.5 bar - 65psi which carries a maximum load of 2395kg




For tyres with the service description: 118/116R & 121/120R

Front:
3 bar - 43psi which carries a maximum load of 1685kg

Rear:
4.75 bar - 69psi which carries a maximum load of 2435kg


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Stanner said:


> M & S is Marks & Spencer
> 
> M+S is Mud and Snow
> 
> http://www.etyres.co.uk/glossary-tyre-terms?term=ms


Is it only certain Marks and Spencer stores that stock tyres? The nearest two to me don't seem to have any?

David


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

looked at the door pillar in the cab and it says 72 psi front and 79 psi rear which is more than i have in now

why does everything have to be so difficult!

looks like its club sites from now on!!!!!!!!!!!!


disgruntled

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

i have been in contact with the online ehquiry department at Continental Vanco Camper tyres, gave them them the tyre size, front and rear axle and mgw wieghts etc and they have come back with a daily running pressure of 58psi, so i i will have to try this, on reflection this might give a better ride as it does seem hard and the van rattles a lot i think due to the hard ride, and believe me if it aint screwed down it gets bubble wrapped to lessen the noise.

so next time i am out camping on a field i plan not to get stuck and the best thing is if i am on grass i can have all my twinkly candle lamps out ahhhhh

seriously though i would like to thank everyone who has shared their knowledge and expertise on this matter

long may you camp



keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > M & S is Marks & Spencer
> ...


thank you

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Vanco have been in touch with me and advised 58psi all round so going to give it a go

thanks again guys

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

well so far so good, ride felt ok with reduced pressure and arrived at Rally and parked on grass, facing slight incline, rolled back on to block for back rear wheel. at the end of the rally put in first gear and drove up slight incline with no problems at all, i know the grass and ground were dryer than the other week, but i was quite chuffed as i got off with no problems so all being well this might have done the trick.


keith


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

After the Newark show in March, we moved across to Golden Sands, Mablethorpe. We were due to leave on the Thursday, 1 April, but we had torrential rain right through the Tuesday night. A lake formed under Our Coral. we could not get out the MH side door!! There was no point is staying longer so we decided to go home on the Wednesday.

I'd already seen a tractor move one MH and another owner called out a breakdown firm to winch him off.

_*Now Richard (RichardnGill) said:

We also use bread crated bases cut up and park the van on these or make a small road way to get going on with them. *_

Strange, that, because we have learnt to do the same! :roll: My front wheels where on very strong bread basket bases. I had no problem moving forward, on tick-over. When I hit the grass, I had a problem!! :roll: But I have 4 bases so AuntiesSandra and Stew Artona were able to create a roadway for my drive wheels. No problems at all whilst on the bases.

We continued for 70-80 yards in this way... Mud was slopping over Sandra's shoes and both she and Stew were finding it hard to pull the bases from the mud. Rope handles have now been fitted. :wink:

I was thoroughly impressed by the way I was able to keep driving in such appalling conditions, the worst I've experienced in 40+ years of camping. I used them again at the River Breamish CC site, near Alnwick after Easter. I even managed to get onto levelling blocks using the grip of the bases. 

I'm sure nice new tyres would have helped but there are other ways of making life easier.


----------

